# Caragana Find of A Lifetime!!



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 8, 2008)

At this past weekend's craft show a lady asked me if I had any Caragana Pens 
I told here I didn't have any Caragana to make pens with.
She asked for my business card and said I could expect a phone call today to come a look at some Caragana.

Got the the call this afternoon and went to have a look.
I couldn't believe my eyes!
In their garage was 3.5 Cords of Caragana!
The average Caragana diameter is from 2 to 4 inches.


The gentleman told me the Caragana was cut, stacked and had been drying for 8 years and told me that it was from a shelter belt that his Dad planted in
1927!

He told me to take a few pieces and cut up and let him know what I thought.
I cut some 3/4" X 3/4" X 5" blanks from one of the pieces and put on some Tung Oil.

Looks like I am going to have some Caragana pen blanks and small diameter turning stock for sale!


----------



## dntrost (Dec 8, 2008)

OK so put me as first on the list!


----------



## jeff (Dec 8, 2008)

How hard is that stuff? Looks very interesting.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 8, 2008)

And I DON'T CARE how hard it is , put ME down for second ! How much is it ? :biggrin: Nice looking stuff !


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice looking stuff. I bet it will make a very nice pen. I wouldn't mind having some of it.


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 9, 2008)

That is a wonderful find! Those blanks are going to make for some beautiful pens. I wouldn't mind being on the list to buy as well. Thanx.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 9, 2008)

jeff said:


> How hard is that stuff? Looks very interesting.



I would say it's about the same hardness and weight as Amboyna.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 9, 2008)

rd_ab_penman said:


> I would say it's about the same hardness and weight as Amboyna.



You must have different Caragana in Alberta than we have in Montana because what we have here is about as hard as Juniper and requires a lot of CA when turning.


----------



## cdbakkum (Dec 9, 2008)

I made a vase out of caragana and it turned out to be beautiful. I was playing with the wood to see how it turned. Turned nicely. the


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 9, 2008)

Put me on the list for a few blanks when they are available.
Thanks  JC


----------



## Robert Taylor (Dec 9, 2008)

i would be interested in some blanks also.


----------



## wicook (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Les,
If you're selling, I'm interested in a few.


----------



## monkeynutz (Dec 9, 2008)

If the interest here is any indication, I hope you grabbed all 3.5 cords! :tongue:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 9, 2008)

I find this interesting.  Sometime back, Jared was given some wood and stated that he was planning to sell some blanks.  The poor kid needed an asbestos/Kevlar body suit for the firestorm of posts that followed chastising him for planning to sell free wood.

For the record, I don't see the problem with either Les or Jared selling wood they were given.  I just find the difference in the tone of the posts intriguing.


----------



## monkeynutz (Dec 9, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> I find this interesting.  Sometime back, Jared was given some wood and stated that he was planning to sell some blanks.  The poor kid needed an asbestos/Kevlar body suit for the firestorm of posts that followed chastising him for planning to sell free wood.
> 
> For the record, I don't see the problem with either Les or Jared selling wood they were given.  I just find the difference in the tone of the posts intriguing.


Not sure, Cav, but I didn't really get the feel that Les had been given anything but a couple samples.  I'd bet there is a purchase involved in any quantity.  The thing about Jared, IIRC, was that he had been given some wood to advance his blossoming interest in turning, as his resources were limited and folks wanted to help him out.  When he began talking about selling it, that was where the criticism began...  Doesn't sound like the same thing here.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 10, 2008)

monkeynutz said:


> Not sure, Cav, but I didn't really get the feel that Les had been given anything but a couple samples. I'd bet there is a purchase involved in any quantity. The thing about Jared, IIRC, was that he had been given some wood to advance his blossoming interest in turning, as his resources were limited and folks wanted to help him out. When he began talking about selling it, that was where the criticism began... Doesn't sound like the same thing here.


 It sounds like you are correct, he was given some wood to advance his blossoming interest. BUT, he was given a lot of wood and needed more than just wood in order to make pens. When he said he wanted to sell some, he caught everything short of being lynched. I don't see how it could possibly matter how someone gets their wood, if they wish to sell what they have then that is their business and they shouldn't be chastised for it. I go out and get wood myself very often and sell it. It cost me gas, time, and labor and non of that is free. When a member was given a large amount of camphor and sold it, he was popular with everyone and sold a lot of it, heck, I even bought 2 boxes of it. I have to agree with Cav and say that the double standards really need to stop. Sorry about highjacking your thread like this, but this all needs to be aired and everyone needs to act more like they did in this thread. Nice wood by the way.


----------



## bad (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Les, I'm just south of you in Calgary. If you end up with a few extra blanks for sale would you mind sending me a PM? I wouldn't mind picking up a few of those myself.


----------



## gketell (Dec 10, 2008)

I think the difference is that Jared asked, almost begged, for people to send him wood so he could learn to turn.  Then after he got it he wanted to offer it for sale.  I think that ruffled some feathers.  Add to that our (IAP-membership's) tendency towards mob mentality... once one person was ruffled and flamed Jared others joined in and it grew into an inferno.  It all seems to boil down to how the first people respond.  In this case, welcoming.

Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 10, 2008)

monkeynutz said:


> Not sure, Cav, but I didn't really get the feel that Les had been given anything but a couple samples.  I'd bet there is a purchase involved in any quantity.  The thing about Jared, IIRC, was that he had been given some wood to advance his blossoming interest in turning, as his resources were limited and folks wanted to help him out.  When he began talking about selling it, that was where the criticism began...  Doesn't sound like the same thing here.




I'm with Monkeynutz on this one. 

I think it might be best to let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 10, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> I find this interesting.  Sometime back, Jared was given some wood and stated that he was planning to sell some blanks.  The poor kid needed an asbestos/Kevlar body suit for the firestorm of posts that followed chastising him for planning to sell free wood.
> 
> For the record, I don't see the problem with either Les or Jared selling wood they were given.  I just find the difference in the tone of the posts intriguing.



Just for the record I was not given this wood. 
I posted this thread to see if there would be any interest in Caragana pen blanks and small diameter turning stock.
I took a few pieces to cut in to blanks and turn a few pens to see how it turns out.
If there is enough interest I will make a deal to purchase the Caragana.

Les


----------



## DocStram (Dec 10, 2008)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Just for the record I was not given this wood.
> I posted this thread to see if there would be any interest in Caragana pen blanks and small diameter turning stock.
> I took a few pieces to cut in to blanks and turn a few pens to see how it turns out.
> If there is enough interest I will make a deal to purchase the Caragana.
> ...



Les ....  do you ship to the USA?  :biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Dec 10, 2008)

DocStram said:


> Les .... do you ship to the USA? :biggrin:


 
Now that is funny


----------



## woodchip (Dec 10, 2008)

It's nice looking wood for sure but, what's special about it? Is it just a hard to come by type of wood or ususlly doesn't get large enough for turning making it more difficult to acquire?


----------



## Skye (Dec 10, 2008)

It's an interesting grain pattern, sort of like a cross between BOW and  Kingwood, but I also don't see what's so special about it. I dunno...


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 10, 2008)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Just for the record I was not given this wood.
> I posted this thread to see if there would be any interest in Caragana pen blanks and small diameter turning stock.
> I took a few pieces to cut in to blanks and turn a few pens to see how it turns out.
> If there is enough interest I will make a deal to purchase the Caragana.
> ...


 

Great looking wood. I will be watching for it to be listed for sale 

I dont see why this thread was turning into a free wood flame conversation?


----------



## SherryD (Dec 10, 2008)

This is not rare wood folks.  It is sold as firewood in some parts of the midwest for approximately $25 to $35 ton.  While it has some attractive grain in part, is appears mostly as sap wood.  Like alot of domestic woods, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks John, i just had never heard of it before.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 10, 2008)

Les I would be interest in a few blanks. Thanks.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 11, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caragana


----------



## mdburn_em (Dec 11, 2008)

I've got a bit of experience with Caragana or Siberian Pea Shrub/tree.

when the wood is cut up, some really fascinating colors can show up, along with incredible patterns.  Some very vivid yellows and oranges will make their appearance.

Some of the stuff with the most character requires a lot of CA when turning.  Otherwise, it turns like a butter.

I had a hard time selling pens made of Amboyna or Rosewood (burls) when put next to some of the caragana pens when I was living in Montana.  The wood looked as good or better and it was grown locally.  (Anything that can grow on the plains of MT is pretty tough stuff)

Of course I cherry picked my blanks because I had miles of shelter belts available.  It required a lot of cutting to get those blanks.

I haven't posted many pictures because I haven't mastered Gerryr's tutorial.

Since Caragana is so freely available, I don't know if you should pay a lot for it, but if you do get it, I think you'll be happy.  I did find that most of the really good stuff grows at the base and there are often a lot of splits and decay in the heartwood there.


----------



## avbill (Dec 13, 2008)

*nice wood!*

Just remember you are my Secret Santa!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::wink:


----------



## Ligget (Dec 14, 2008)

That wood should make some really pretty pens Les!


----------



## redisland (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, that's beautiful. I'd love to be on the list for a blank or two also.  
Thanks, Sharlene


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 14, 2008)

Siberian Pea makes a real nice pen.  I got this wood from Wayne1080 in a blank swap.  I actually think it looks better than most people who look at it.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 14, 2008)

It certainly looks better than me , Gary .     Wayne


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 14, 2008)

1080Wayne said:


> It certainly looks better than me , Gary .     Wayne



LOL  What I meant to say was that it looks better to me than it does to most people.  

Wayne, i still have one more of these blanks, I am saving for a special pen!


----------



## wb7whi (Dec 16, 2008)

I would be interested as well. That is really quite a find.

Wayne
wb7whi@webband.com


----------



## OldWrangler (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll bet that stuff is a knock-out when cross-cut. I'd be interested in buying or trading for some x-cut blanks if you cut some.


----------

